# Un nuevo esfuerzo



## py3ak (Dec 17, 2021)

Beginning in January, _Seminario Reformado de las Américas_ will be making three classes available per trimester. 








Acerca de SRA - Seminario Reformado de las Américas


Ofreciendo una preparación fiel a hombres llamados al Ministerio de la Palabra para el servicio de la Iglesia del Señor Jesucristo y en las misiones en el mundo, de manera presencial y online ADMISIONES Seminario Reformado de las Américas Acerca de Nosotros




seminariodelasamericas.org




I'll be teaching a class on the Reformed confessions from January-April, treating primarily the documents contained in Joel Beeke and Sinclair Ferguson's _Reformed Confessions Harmonized_.

Three actions are very much appreciated:
1. Let your Spanish-speaking friends interested in pursuing theological education know about it.
2. Pray for the Lord to be glorified and His church to be strengthened.
3. If you know of someone who is confessionally Reformed, theologically trained, fluent in Spanish, and interested/able to teach, please point them in my direction.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## py3ak (Dec 20, 2021)

A number of the students are from Ecuador, but there are no geographical limitations. Students do not have to register for a full slate of classes, and auditors are welcome.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 14, 2022)

Just to follow up on this, we started the first semester with 21 enrolled students, from Mexico, Venezuela, Ecuador, and Argentina. I have 17 in my Reformed Confessions class, and have been encouraged by the enthusiasm and interactions so far.

Reactions: Like 5


----------

